# smoothest,quietest touring tire for 1LT?



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
What touring tire would be the smoothest, quietest touring tire for the Cruze 1LT?
Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I put a set of cheap hankook optimo H727 touring tires on my 1LT, they are allot quieter and ride nicer than the stock firestones. So quiet in fact the first drive once I hit 55-60mph I thought I was in 5th not 6th gear since I could hear a bit more engine noise than before. After rebate I only paid $82 a tire + mounting & balancing. In every category tireracks user surveys rank it higher than the stock firestones, I would agree completely.

You best bet would be to get an idea on a few tires and compare those user surveys on tirerack. Only thing you have to watch out for is some of their so called better tires actually are so new they have very few miles reported in on them, yet tirerack will give it a higher rating based only on those user surveys. I choose the hankook based on its ranking(4th in its category) but also seen it had 10 million miles reported it, more than 4X the mileage what the higher rated tires in the category had.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

spaced,
How many miles did you have on the Firestones when you replaced with the Hankooks?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had 35K on the firestones, they were at an unsafe level for winter.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

How about the Michelin Primacy MXV4 or the Perelli Cinturato P7?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> How about the Michelin Primacy MXV4 or the Perelli Cinturato P7?


The MXV4 are a good tire...comfortable, decently quiet, good traction in wet weather, and good to excellent treadlife...they don't corner well, and they don't do well in any amount of snow. The reviews I've read on the Pirelli P7's sound like it's an outstanding all-season.

It will be a hard choice between the Conti PureContact and P7's for me.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just put the Perelli Cinturato P7's on my wife's Civic a few months ago and she said SHE can tell the difference.................which is saying alot. I got them because my son has the P4's on his Civic and after 40,000 miles they still have 6 to 7/32" tread left. The P7's are a newer tire, so like spacedout said, the rating is based on less mileage and replies. FWIW, I like the Hankook Optimo H727 alot and have been considering them or the Cooper Zeon RS3-A for my next set.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's my one week review of the Perellis: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...relli-cinturato-p7-all-season-plus-tires.html. My continuing review hasn't changed. They worked fine during the winter as well handling snow, slush and ice with no issues.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

MXV4 is no longer. Now the Michelin Premier A/S which is a much nicer tire. Just watched the product video on them today at work. As they wear they do not lose traction. They retain better stopping distances worn compared to brand new Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads, which is another one of my favorites (not for noise though).

if you want a high mileage quiet tire I would get the Michelin Defenders! Also wouldn't go wrong with the Pirelli P7 A/S+ as mentioned.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Always go Michelin and never be disappointed


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> MXV4 is no longer. Now the Michelin Premier A/S which is a much nicer tire. Just watched the product video on them today at work. As they wear they do not lose traction. They retain better stopping distances worn compared to brand new Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads, which is another one of my favorites (not for noise though).


Those are indeed quite cool - but quite expensive last I looked.

There are still a stock of MXV4's around though - and Michelin usually offers a $70 rebate around this time of year as well.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The reviews on the General Altimax RT43s are pretty good without breaking the bank either. I plan on putting a set on my wife's 04 Grand Prix soon when the current, terrible Goodyear Eagle LS tires we bought it with wear out. My picks would come down to the Pirelli P7 Cinturato grand touring tire, or the General Altimax RT43 standard touring tire. 
Speaking very generally, Grand Touring tires tend to place more emphasis on handling, while Standard Touring tires tend to place more emphasis on ride comfort. Both place emphasis on quietness.


----------

